# Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?



## Administrator (24. August 2005)

*Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Solon25 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*

Elveon vergessen


----------



## Dumbi (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*



			
				Solon25 am 24.08.2005 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Elveon vergessen


War das überhaupt bei der GC dabei?


----------



## Psycho-Patee (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*

Ich hätt' ja lieber wás von C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 gehört......


----------



## Weird_Sheep (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*

Crashday wäre interessant, die ersten Bilder sahen ganz nett aus, nur war die Landschaft noch genauso leer wie damals bei Stunts.

Dann kam aber Trackmania angerauscht und still wurde es...


----------



## Solon25 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*



			
				Dumbi am 24.08.2005 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 24.08.2005 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Eine noch nie dagewesene Intensität verspricht 10tacles Jürgen Reußwig für das auf der Games Convention enthüllte Action-Rollenspiel Elveon.


 Beim Trailer von gametrailers.com steht auch GC bei


----------



## Dumbi (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*



			
				Solon25 am 24.08.2005 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > Eine noch nie dagewesene Intensität verspricht 10tacles Jürgen Reußwig für das auf der Games Convention enthüllte Action-Rollenspiel Elveon.
> 
> 
> Beim Trailer von gametrailers.com steht auch GC bei


Ach so, dachte das wäre unabhängig von der CG angekündigt worden.  
Tja, schade dass es nicht in der Liste steht, zumal seit ich der Ankündigung in den News vor zwei Tagen richtig scharf auf das Spiel bin.


----------



## Solon25 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*



			
				Dumbi am 24.08.2005 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, schade dass es nicht in der Liste steht, zumal seit ich der Ankündigung in den News vor zwei Tagen richtig scharf auf das Spiel bin.


Hatte ja schon 1 Tag vor der Ankündigung den Trailer geschaut. Mein 1. Weg heisst seit kurzem nicht mehr Mail/PCG ect. sondern Mail/Gametrailers.com/PCG  Jedenfalls sehr interessant was im Video zu sehen ist.

P.S: Hab den ganzen Tag auf Meldung zu BiA 2 Trailer gewartet, kam aber nix. Gametrailers.com hat ihn seit heute  :-o


----------



## ziegenbock (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*

die hälfte der genannten spiele sind in meinen augen keine geheimtippps. immerhin wußte man vorher schon, das die spiele erscheinen bzw. auf der gc gezeigt werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*

Von den aufgelisteten Games eigentlich eher nix. Ich kann mich ja täuschen, aber Kingdom Under Fire: Heroes kommt IMO nur für die Konsole.
Und as Vertrauen vieler In Matrix scheint ja auch noch recht groß zu sein, wenn man sich die Ergebnisse anschaut. :-o Aber Geheimtipp.


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*



> Ich kann mich ja täuschen, aber Kingdom Under Fire: Heroes kommt IMO nur für die Konsole.



bin auch der meinung,, dass es exklusiv auf xbox kommt


> Aber Geheimtipp.  ]



battlefront 2,oder caesr 4 und paraworld ( oder eigentlich die meisten genannten spiele) als _geheumtipp_ zu bezeichnen halte ich doch auch für zumnidest gewagt.


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*

crashday, in erinnerung an das nie vergessene stunts.


----------



## zocker477 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*

An Alle: votet für Star Wars Battlefront2! Wird das beste spiel 2005(hof ich doch mal   )ich freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## King-of-Pain (29. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*

ganz dumme antwort   
ALLE !!!!!!


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (31. August 2005)

*AW: Zu welchem dieser GC-Geheimtipps wünschen Sie sich mehr Informationen?*

Da fehlt
"zu keinem"

hab the witcher angekreutzt...is aber kein geheimtipp


----------

